
Hey DevOps Leave My UI Alone - johnrauser
https://hackernoon.com/hey-devops-leave-my-ui-alone-9a6994a2f655
======
thx4allthestuff
I guess I'll take the bait... why bother putting on the disingenuous facade of
pretending like it's DevOps fault when you almost immediately go on to admit
that the issue is product management?

I feel like someone just told me a really bad riddle and then gave me the
answer to it before I even had a chance to think about it... I suppose I
should be thankful for that though XD

